# Specialized Saddle return policy



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

I recently bought an Avatar Gel Comp for one of my bikes and was told I could return it within 7 days for another saddle or store credit. The good news is I think I am keeping it. But I was thinking of trying a Toupe on one of my other bikes and concerned that 7 days isn't long enough to know if its worth keeping. It seem Specialized says their return policy is 30 days. Is there any way to get a shop to honor that?


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

My experience is that it's up to the shop. My local shop is 7 days. They will rent you a saddle to demo for longer but it's expensive. Another shop in the area allows returns up to 30 days.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

maybe give Specialized a ring to confirm first, and maybe ask for advice (preferably, not mention the LBS yet) on how to get them to honor it.


----------



## nick779 (Apr 25, 2015)

Or you could just buy from specialized online. They honor the 30 day policy. 

My lbs said they would too because I asked.

Most LBS want the business.


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

I have never heard of a Specialized dealer not honoring the 30-day policy. In fact I would be inclined to go so far as to say, if your shop is not honoring the 30-day policy then buy from another shop or directly from Specialized. They ship very fast and are responsive. Call them up and they will encourage you to take advantage of the 30-day period.


----------

